# Embarrassing situations due to weight



## Paul (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you ever had an embarrassing situation due to your weight or size?

Mine: Once I was in line at a food court outlet when a young girl of maybe 7 or 8 years old walked by. As she passed she said to me, "You are fat!" Her mother heard the her comment and told her to go back and tell me she was sorry for saying that.

Do you have an embarrassing situation as a result of your size or weight?

Paul.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 11, 2008)

I could write a book.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

I broke two different chairs on different occasions at work.


----------



## steely (Nov 11, 2008)

As above poster says I could write a book.
My favorite is little old ladies who look at me like I'm from another planet.Every one of them over the age of about 70.They never say anything it's just that open mouth stare.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2008)

When I Get Semi-Stuck/Stuffed when sitting down at my favourite Chinese Buffet place here in my town.. 



It's Embarassing.
But Shiiit.
It's a CHINESE BUFFET.
I Don't care now.


----------



## goodthings (Nov 12, 2008)

too many to mention, many of them annoying, some of them humourous, others of them degrading, dehumanizing and mortifying


----------



## William (Nov 12, 2008)

Sometime after walking a ways on a cool but not cold day I will be steaming, I can see the steam coming off me. I am not sure if it is obvious to other people 

William




goodthings said:


> too many to mention, many of them annoying, some of them humourous, others of them degrading, dehumanizing and mortifying


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 12, 2008)

Dear god more times than i can remember.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Nov 12, 2008)

One time at Burger King, I was giving my order to the skinny gal working the counter and after I said a large cola, she replied, "Diet?"


----------



## Cors (Nov 12, 2008)

Some kid pointing out that he can hear "the sound of bones colliding" when I hug my skinny friends. Grrrr.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 12, 2008)

I work at the YMCA, and they had tiny tiny kindergarten sized chairs...lets just say I refuse to sit in them when we have meetings in those rooms.

I often won't play tag and such with the kids at work, because its just obscene to see a fat woman with DDDs running :blush: No child needs to see that much bouncing, at least in the chest region.

I had a child tell me I needed to go on Jenny Craig like his mother is. I can't fault him too much because he was about 6 years old, but I certainly told him it was rude to say such things to people.

There is a jungle gym indoor playground I had to sit in [yes, its sturdy enough for a big woman] but there's a part that has two big padded cylinders that rotate, you're suppose to go between them. My boss wanted me to go somewhere on the other side to check on something, and my hips and butt couldn't fit through :doh:


----------



## incync (Nov 12, 2008)

I hadn't been to an amusement park in years and offered to help chaperone a group of church kids at Busch Gardens. I went on the Big Bad Wolf, didn't have any problems so I decide I'll try another coaster. After waiting in line for awhile I get to the car, get in and then discover that the bar won't go all the way down to lock. I was so embarassed when the attendant came over to try to get it to lock and it wouldn't so I had to get out of the car and go wait for everyone else to ride the ride. I don't think I even attempted another roller coaster that day.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh I've been in more than a few embarrassing situations over the years, but somehow I've emerged relatively unscathed. Some of them of course are due to people who try to insult me, in the belief that they can build themselves up by trying to tear down a fat lady. Luckily I'm enough of a wise ass that I can usually turn the tables on them. If someone tells me I'm fat, I usually smile, make eye contact and say something like, "You have an impressive grasp of the obvious." 

My favorite wise ass remark was in Acapulco a few years ago when a bevy of skinny little bambis half my age were in a snit because I was having a good time. I know, how dare that fat woman enjoy herself! Finally one bambi groused to the others in a voice loud enough for everyone to hear: "It must be whale season down here." Naturally I laughed in their faces. "I see you're practising birth control -- with your personalities." 

I had that "Diet" soda experience too, when the server repeated "DIET Coke" in a loud voice when I placed my order. "Only the soft drink, thanks. Otherwise I'm allergic to diets." 

As for the little old ladies who stare at me like I'm from another planet, usually they have their noses scrunched up and their mouths half open. If they just stare and stare but don't say anything, I might say something like, "If you'd push up your glasses, you wouldn't need to make a face like that." If they do make a rude comment, I might say, "Wow, I didn't know whether you could talk. It looked like your dentures were about to fall out."


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2008)

What fat person hasn't? Not sure what the point of this thread is supposed to be though...


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2008)

Got on a plane for the first time in 20 years and had no idea that seat belt extenders existed. The next half hour was an exercise in futility as I tried to buckle that pointless seatbelt. Almost got it, too. Then I heard a guy a few rows up ask for one and thought "oh what the hell!":doh:

I was on a date at an art show and we were walking back to the car when a truck passed us. Some drunk college kid leaned out of the window and yelled "fat whale!" I immediately yelled out "BACKWOODS REDNECK C**K-SUCKER!" They slammed on the brakes and all looked out the window like they were going to come back and start something. I just raised my hands in the air and gave them my best "bring it" face and they drove off. My date said "that...was awesome."


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 12, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> What fat person hasn't? Not sure what the point of this thread is supposed to be though...


I wondered that too. It actually made me a little uncomfortable seeing this thread, and it surprised me to see how many responded... what value do they get (that I wouldn't...) from detailing embarrassing situations for hundreds to see... commiseration? validation? titillation? some other -ation?

I'm not knocking the OP or any respondants... just curious as to what's happening.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 12, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> Oh I've been in more than a few embarrassing situations over the years, but somehow I've emerged relatively unscathed. Some of them of course are due to people who try to insult me, in the belief that they can build themselves up by trying to tear down a fat lady. Luckily I'm enough of a wise ass that I can usually turn the tables on them. If someone tells me I'm fat, I usually smile, make eye contact and say something like, "You have an impressive grasp of the obvious."
> 
> My favorite wise ass remark was in Acapulco a few years ago when a bevy of skinny little bambis half my age were in a snit because I was having a good time. I know, how dare that fat woman enjoy herself! Finally one bambi groused to the others in a voice loud enough for everyone to hear: "It must be whale season down here." Naturally I laughed in their faces. "I see you're practising birth control -- with your personalities."
> 
> ...



I heart Sue.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 12, 2008)

I wondered about the point of this thread, too, until I read this badass response, which made me grin. A lot. 



katorade said:


> I was on a date at an art show and we were walking back to the car when a truck passed us. Some drunk college kid leaned out of the window and yelled "fat whale!" I immediately yelled out "BACKWOODS REDNECK C**K-SUCKER!" They slammed on the brakes and all looked out the window like they were going to come back and start something. I just raised my hands in the air and gave them my best "bring it" face and they drove off. My date said "that...was awesome."


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wondered that too. It actually made me a little uncomfortable seeing this thread, and it surprised me to see how many responded... what value do they get (that I wouldn't...) from detailing embarrassing situations for hundreds to see... commiseration? validation? titillation? some other -ation?
> 
> I'm not knocking the OP or any respondants... just curious as to what's happening.



I dunno, for me, it's good to share it with other people and realize that I'm probably not the only person it's happened to, or that at least other people can relate on some level. Sort of lightens the load, so to speak. 

Also, for me, the more I tell an embarrassing story, the less ashamed I feel about it and the more amused I am. My most embarrassing stories have absolutely nothing to do with weight, but they're my favorite stories to tell because they make people laugh. At that point, I know they're not laughing at me, but with me.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

katorade said:


> I dunno, for me, it's good to share it with other people and realize that I'm probably not the only person it's happened to, or that at least other people can relate on some level. Sort of lightens the load, so to speak.
> 
> Also, for me, the more I tell an embarrassing story, the less ashamed I feel about it and the more amused I am. My most embarrassing stories have absolutely nothing to do with weight, but they're my favorite stories to tell because they make people laugh. At that point, I know they're not laughing at me, but with me.



I had a beer bottle thown at me from a passing car once.


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

It's the fact that if you're a fat person and haven't had at least one embarrassing situation due to your weight,you get to wear the gold star in the middle of your forehead.

It really does make you feel a little less alone in a world of skinny people.They may have embarrassing things happen but it's not the same.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 12, 2008)

katorade said:


> Got on a plane for the first time in 20 years and had no idea that seat belt extenders existed. The next half hour was an exercise in futility as I tried to buckle that pointless seatbelt. Almost got it, too. Then I heard a guy a few rows up ask for one and thought "oh what the hell!":doh:
> 
> I was on a date at an art show and we were walking back to the car when a truck passed us. Some drunk college kid leaned out of the window and yelled "fat whale!" I immediately yelled out "BACKWOODS REDNECK C**K-SUCKER!" They slammed on the brakes and all looked out the window like they were going to come back and start something. I just raised my hands in the air and gave them my best "bring it" face and they drove off. My date said "that...was awesome."





SamanthaNY said:


> I wondered that too. It actually made me a little uncomfortable seeing this thread, and it surprised me to see how many responded... what value do they get (that I wouldn't...) from detailing embarrassing situations for hundreds to see... commiseration? validation? titillation? some other -ation?
> 
> I'm not knocking the OP or any respondants... just curious as to what's happening.



I'm pretty sure someone is getting off on our humiliation out there somewhere......


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I'm pretty sure someone is getting off on our humiliation out there somewhere......



Maybe I should not have replied to this. I just wanted others to know that I have been there, and in many circumstances over the years as a fat girl.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Maybe I should not have replied to this. I just wanted others to know that I have been there, and in many circumstances over the years as a fat girl.



Oh, no..I replied also. And it is good to know that there are other people that go through the same thing and all that, but I mean..I'm a fat girl with Tourettes..of course it's going to cause me some embarrassment at some point in my life...but I still think that someone is probably getting off to it LOL


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Oh, no..I replied also. And it is good to know that there are other people that go through the same thing and all that, but I mean..I'm a fat girl with Tourettes..of course it's going to cause me some embarrassment at some point in my life...but I still think that someone is probably getting off to it LOL



Haha, hey, that's their issue, not mine. I've heard of people getting off to even crazier stuff. If there's a guy out there jerkin' it to me being cleaved in two by a nylon strap, more power to him for being attracted to that and not farm animals or little boys.

Just doin' my part to keep America safe, folks!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Oh, no..I replied also. And it is good to know that there are other people that go through the same thing and all that, but I mean..I'm a fat girl with Tourettes..of course it's going to cause me some embarrassment at some point in my life...but I still think that someone is probably getting off to it LOL



In a way I understand. Being asked to talk about it here is like having to go through all the embarrassment and humiliation all over.

I feel uncomfortable with the thought that someone can get off to another person's pain etc.


----------



## jennabelle (Nov 12, 2008)

1. A few weeks ago I was clearing off a table at my restuaraunt and I found a to go box. The women were just going out the door so I sprinted to the front to get it to her meanwhile the other hosts all were laughing about my DDD's bouncing up to my face. They won't admit it but I know thats why.

2. In high school my hips were too big to walk down the aisles between those chair/desks and would have to walk slightly sideways except sometimes my butt would get stuck too. I'd always feel like my classmates had either my butt or my front end right in their faces.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2008)

Oi. I responded because I felt welcomed to. 

I don't care if someone gets off on it, Lmfao. I Think it's nice to relate stories. 
It makes me feel less 'Alone'.


----------



## altered states (Nov 13, 2008)

katorade said:


> ...If there's a guy out there jerkin' it to me being cleaved in two by a nylon strap, more power to him for being attracted to that and not farm animals or little boys.



Just found my new signature.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 13, 2008)

last year I was flying to somewhere on an Asian budget airline, and the hostie came up to me and gave me a seatbelt extension....when I said "no thank you, I don't need it" she replied with " yes, you do", "NO i don't, because my belt's buckled already thanks" and back and forth it went.... talk about customer service!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Nov 14, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> In high school my hips were too big to walk down the aisles between those chair/desks and would have to walk slightly sideways except sometimes my butt would get stuck too. I'd always feel like my classmates had either my butt or my front end right in their faces.


you surely made many a high school student happy. :happy:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 14, 2008)

I think that the most embarassing moments for me were pretty much in highschool. Lots of kids took great pleasure in tormenting me about my weight. Speaking in front of a class was always hell. Cause when I walked up to the front most would bounce in their seats which each step to simulate the ground quaking with every step I took.
Recent embarassing moments are usually few and far between. I don't really consider them embarassing any more as I do anoying or even "childish". I had a guy nearly run over me at a cross walk 3 years ago and when I yelled and leaped out of the way of his truck he got pissy and remarked that he "couldn't see me cause I was so fat." I was like WTF...I've heard grade schoolers with better insults.
Although the one and probably one of the worst embarassing moments for me, was in middle school. They were having cheerleader try outs and I really wanted to try out. Well when the "coach" was talking to all of the prospective cheerleaders (this was a gym of about 300+ girls) she looked me dead in the eye and said that "some of you may want to consider the fact that people don't want to see your fat butts hanging out from under short skirts" or something to that effect. The room burst out laughing and I wished I could have been invisible. I was a very active kid and I just saw cheerleading as a possible fun activity cause they wouldn't let girls play football.
Ah well... 
Now-days I wear short skirts and tell people to kiss my ass


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 14, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Now-days I wear short skirts and tell people to kiss my ass



Line forms to the rear! I'd add 'me first', but I'm not available and there seems to be a big guy ahead of me anyway.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 14, 2008)

These are the embarrassing stories I remember. One was last year when I went to the Puyallup Fair. I got on one of the rides (I don't remember which one) and I couldn't be fully buckled in, although I came close. I had to go to another ride (however I still had loads of fun).

Next one was when I was in ninth grade (this was Junior High School) in my drama class. I just remember some one I *thought* was a friend and he just came up to me and pinched one of my man boobs 

The third one was when I was in seventh grade and a couple of kids riding past me on the bus as I was walking home started laughing at me and yelled something like "Fatty" or whatever. I've pretty much shrugged that off.


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 15, 2008)

I was at an amusement park getting on a ride with ascending rows, like a theater. Each seat had individual lowering bars, but they all lowered and lifted simultaneously. 

I sat in the front row, and from the intercom in the little booth over the gate came a fuzzy "bars down"! The harnesses came down and I heard all of them clicking except for mine, resting on my protruding gut. From the box: "Bars up.....Bars down..." This continued repeatedly for what felt like hours as I tried to re-situate myself with each decent. I'd have gone at my belly with a hacksaw if I'd had one. As everyone got antsy, a park attendent entered the gated area to investigate and zoned in on me. 

The kind soul made a futile attempt to secure the harness with the next "bars down", but his muscle was no match for my fat. At this point the humiliation was so great I was actually dizzy and disoriented. I remember a skinny woman standing by the booth very much enjoying the whole thing. 

Finally, the attendant had me get up and move to the back row, which had bigger seats. As I stood up, I remember the area was literally arranged like an outdoor theater, with me as the one man show. A theater of the round in the round. I was lightheaded and my knees were pretty much locked as I walked past the rows with all the stares and muffled laughs. I felt like he should've been leading me to a concrete enclosure to be thrown slabs of meat and teased by kids on fieldtrips. 

In the back row, there was one more round of "bars up, bars down". This time I sucked it in and I think the attendant even used a knee, but I was so delirious with shame I might have imagined it. He really did make a compassionate effort to help me avoid the embarassment of having to walk out. Thankfully, it clicked, and my belly wrapped around the bar like a sock puppet playing the harmonica.

I don't recall what the ride was, I just remember the relief when it easily lifted off the ground. I've lost a ton of weight since then. I'm still fat, but I'm sure I wouldn't have trouble fitting on any ride. Not in a hurry to test it, though. The lines are too long, anyway.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm 6ft tall, so sometimes my shorter coworkers ask me to reach stuff for them. Sometimes I forget just how fat I am, but then I'm reminded when I reach up and my belly knocks over half the stuff on said coworker's desk. :doh:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 15, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> I'm 6ft tall, so sometimes my shorter coworkers ask me to reach stuff for them. Sometimes I forget just how fat I am, but then I'm reminded when I reach up and my belly knocks over half the stuff on said coworker's desk. :doh:



Are you sure that your co-workers don't make that repeated request just to see the wonder of a real tummy, probably peeking out from beneath your shirt? Mrs Ho Ho is taller than I am, with a longer reach as well. She knows that I could reach anything that I ask her to reach - and she knows the reason I ask.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 15, 2008)

99Haints said:


> I was at an amusement park getting on a ride with ascending rows, like a theater. Each seat had individual lowering bars, but they all lowered and lifted simultaneously. . . .
> 
> In the back row, there was one more round of "bars up, bars down". This time I sucked it in and I think the attendant even used a knee, but I was so delirious with shame I might have imagined it. He really did make a compassionate effort to help me avoid the embarassment of having to walk out. Thankfully, it clicked, and my belly wrapped around the bar like a sock puppet playing the harmonica.
> 
> I don't recall what the ride was, I just remember the relief when it easily lifted off the ground. I've lost a ton of weight since then. I'm still fat, but I'm sure I wouldn't have trouble fitting on any ride. Not in a hurry to test it, though. The lines are too long, anyway.



99Haints - I practically wept tears of sheer delight when I read this - not because of your predicament nor your embarrassment, but your delightfully descriptive writing. Nothing like a ride on a roller coaster (though I make an assumption here) to 'rise above' your troubles!


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> 1. A few weeks ago I was clearing off a table at my restuaraunt and I found a to go box. The women were just going out the door so I sprinted to the front to get it to her meanwhile the other hosts all were laughing about my DDD's bouncing up to my face. They won't admit it but I know thats why.
> 
> 2. In high school my hips were too big to walk down the aisles between those chair/desks and would have to walk slightly sideways except sometimes my butt would get stuck too. I'd always feel like my classmates had either my butt or my front end right in their faces.



 i'd be laughing right at the girls thinking to myself..."they are laughing to cover up the jealousy that my Girl has some killer Curves"

as for the high school stuff, if i saw that happen I'd ask you out in a heart beat. i guess i can't resist a Chunky curvy Girl with a pretty face, Jenna Your Cute as Heck !

well time to put up my Cards... got a few situation.
1. Was at a movie theater one summer 2years ago and some little kids on a field trip looked over and i could hear them say " he is fat" then again the one saying it was a little butter ball so i replied " don't worry your catching up" made him cry lol.... "pots she never call kettles black !"

2. Incident at the Fair, it's somewhere in these forums Quick recap, i didn't fit on 2 out the 10 rides my friends and i decided to ride.

3. this one upset me not really embarrassed, where a girl said " if he lost a little bit of weight he'd be a great Date"

What ever though, i roll with the punches and just kinda shrug it off cause i know I'm not that big and i pack some muscle. just this week some girls came to where i work, one was looking for a gift for her ...Pre- Boyfriend i guess. the other two kept looking at me snickering, the one i was attending was very nice though and she was a Cutie.. her friends though.. ehh they can get hit by a bus for all i care.

as for anyone who may read this and laugh, Laugh it up cause well shit it is funny. some of the best comedy is some of the most controversial, as for the ones posting your not alone. :bow:


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I broke two different chairs on different occasions at work.



from your pic's you don't look that big, or must have been some cheap chairs.


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 16, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Solaranite - I practically wept tears of sheer delight when I read this - not because of your predicament nor your embarrassment, but your delightfully descriptive writing. Nothing like a ride on a roller coaster (though I make an assumption here) to 'rise above' your troubles!



Thanks, Ho Ho Tai! I'm really glad you enjoyed it. The kicker is that I had already been on all the roller coasters without a problem, and this was just some lame box lifted by a mechanical arm that wasn't any fun to begin with. Anyway, I can't be letting shame obscure humor. I saw posts questioning the point of this thread, that maybe it was embarassment for its' own sake. When these things happen, the pain is already so specific and isolating that the worst thing you can do is internalize it, or go eat it like I probably did. I'd much rather trivialize it and have a laugh than accept it as a personal indictment.


----------



## olwen (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't embarass easily. I've had the amusement park ride bar click experience a few times, and I haven't been to an amusement park or on a roller coaster in years. I've also had the chair breaking experience. Those things I just shrugged off. So it happens, what else is new? There was one time however that made me feel uneasy. 

I ride the bus home from work most days. During rush hour it gets crowded and if the single seat is taken, which it usually is, I park myself in one of the two-seaters, which for a fat person is really more like one seat. Well, one evening the bus was packed extra full and I as usual, sat in the two-seater, and there was this older woman with really dry skin staring daggers at me. After a while she started complaining out loud, loud enough for the entire bus to hear her. Clearly she was angry about not being able to sit down in that seat. I just tried to ignore her, but she wasn't making that easy and pretty soon she started cussing at me. The only words I clearly remember her saying were "fat bitch." I just stared at her like she was crazy, cause she was. I'm used to the nasty looks people sometimes give me about that seat they can't fit into with me, and I always just ignore them, and some are even vocal, but not like this lady. Such vitriol. The people around me and her were clearly uncomfortable, and nobody else said anything either. She found a seat eventually, and I had hoped she'd shut up but no, she kept up her tirade so I turned around and said something like, "You're sitting, so just shut the fuck up." I don't remember my exact words. I just mostly remember the moment. I also remember hoping somebody would stick up for me, or at the very least tell her to calm down, but no. I kind of wish I had had a snappier comeback or something. I guess I was more shocked at her level of anger than embarassed. After that I stopped getting on crowded buses. I waited however long I had to for a not so crowded bus, but now I'm a little smaller I just get on, and other people can just fit in that seat but I still cringe when it starts to get crowded since that seat next to me is the last one to get filled. I think in the back of my mind I'm still afraid something like that will happen again. But it hasn't. And actually something kind of nice happened this Friday. A woman with a thick coat sat in that seat and it was a bit tight so I tried to scootch over, and she put her hand on my arm and said "You don't have to move. It's not you, it's the seat. They make them so small...no no, you're fine." And she rearranged herself to fit better. That made me smile. New Yorkers aren't all bad.


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

Sometimes you find a diamond in a gravel pit.:happy:


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya know reading this thread made me smile. Sometimes I feel that Im the only one who has moments like this.
So here is mine! 
Well I was at this party after the bar one night and the guy who was hosting the party had this very old couch and it had coaster (roundish plastic thingys) style legs. I was sitting on the arm of the couch and all the sudden the couch fell a little. The legs were only about 2" so it wasnt a big boom or anything. Luckily everyone was drunk and no one noticed. The guy who had the party invited me over many times after that. One good thing came outta it, he got new sturdy furniture!!


----------



## olwen (Nov 17, 2008)

steely said:


> Sometimes you find a diamond in a gravel pit.:happy:



Yeah you actually do, don't you. It's the little things....


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 18, 2008)

incync said:


> I hadn't been to an amusement park in years and offered to help chaperone a group of church kids at Busch Gardens. I went on the Big Bad Wolf, didn't have any problems so I decide I'll try another coaster. After waiting in line for awhile I get to the car, get in and then discover that the bar won't go all the way down to lock. I was so embarassed when the attendant came over to try to get it to lock and it wouldn't so I had to get out of the car and go wait for everyone else to ride the ride. I don't think I even attempted another roller coaster that day.



something similar happened to me....except i was on one of those drop-zone rides and there are 4 seats on each side and when i got i fit and everything but then the ride opperator said the thing wouldn't go up because there was too much weight, and i was the biggest one on that side so i had to get off...terrible day, i don't even want to try park rides anymore...


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 18, 2008)

Speaking of amusement park rides.

Our local six flags used to have a lot of fat friendly roller coaster rides, however, the last time I went I found that a lot of them had installed fitted seats into the one bench like carts. This of course, made it impossible for me to ride the majority of the rides. I also noticed that many of them put seats at the entrance to the lines, with sighns that said you must be able to fit in this seat to ride this ride. I didn't see a single seat more than 14 inches wide.

I did however get to ride the mind bender, they still had "bench" seats in their carts.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I work with kids, so Lord knows some interesting situations can come out of that. I'm still new on the job, so a lot of the kids are still getting to know me. One day I was talking to a little boy, and I asked him how old he was. He told me he was 9, and asked how old I was. I told him I was 20. Very quickly (and very loudly, I might add) he replied, "YOU'RE ONLY 20 AND YOU'RE THAT BIG? YOU CAN'T EVEN RUN!" Needless to say, the rest of the room heard him. About 75 people, I'd say. If it wouldn't have cost me my job, I probably would have replied, "YOU'RE ONLY 9 AND YOU'RE THAT OBNOXIOUS?" *sigh* I decided not to be a smartass that day.


----------



## Paul (Dec 7, 2008)

Kids often don't know any better, although a 9 year old should. At the age of 9 a nine year old's behavior reflect more on the parents and the manners they instilled in the child. I'm sorry you were embarassed in front of all those people.


Fluffy51888 said:


> Well, I work with kids, so Lord knows some interesting situations can come out of that. I'm still new on the job, so a lot of the kids are still getting to know me. One day I was talking to a little boy, and I asked him how old he was. He told me he was 9, and asked how old I was. I told him I was 20. Very quickly (and very loudly, I might add) he replied, "YOU'RE ONLY 20 AND YOU'RE THAT BIG? YOU CAN'T EVEN RUN!" Needless to say, the rest of the room heard him. About 75 people, I'd say. If it wouldn't have cost me my job, I probably would have replied, "YOU'RE ONLY 9 AND YOU'RE THAT OBNOXIOUS?" *sigh* I decided not to be a smartass that day.


----------

